# bathroom vanity light height above mirror



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Boy it would be nice if there was a standard-----You artistic eye is the tool.

I agree with your thinking--closer to the mirror will look best---


----------



## mikegp (Jul 17, 2011)

Depends on the shape of the light and the size of your mirror. I would usually say between 2-4 inches. If the lights hang down, then the point at which they won't be below the top of the mirror.


----------



## mikegp (Jul 17, 2011)

Clever spam ^^^?


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

Yes, has been reported.


----------



## amakarevic (Apr 12, 2007)

mikegp said:


> Clever spam ^^^?


huh??


----------



## mikegp (Jul 17, 2011)

amakarevic said:


> huh??


There was a post there. It has been deleted.


----------

